# Best reusable "diapers" for intact bitches?



## Angela (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm just planning ahead, knowing my nearly 6 month old GSD female will be coming in heat. I've never used the doggie diapers. I want to use reusable ones, can anyone recommend a good brand? 

With my 10 year old intact bitch I just kept her in the area of the house with the hard flooring and then she proved to be good at staying clean so it wasn't an issue. We have since moved and I don't have as easy a set up in the house to separate the pup, plus this girl is not as compliant as my other one ( which is not a GSD). So I think the diapers would be a better option for her. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I use the blue denim ones they sell at PetsMart, and put a kotex in them. For the first time, I sit with her for some time and tell her to leave it be. Usually my girls take a medium or large size. I got the size they suggested for GSDs and had to put a huge safety pin in the back of it. (But I still use it.)

They wash up good, and I have used mine for years.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

We use the ones you can buy at petsmart. I got the two pack and just switched them out day by day with kotex pads in them to catch extra dripping and wash them 3-4 times a week. Got the large sized with the velcro straps and it worked no problem. Shasta is in heat now but she refuses to behave wearing the diapers so she's spends the majority of her time either in her crate with the door open and a bone to chew on or in the backyard no other dogs can access. But definitely check out petsmart. we only have 2 and havent had any issues but to make it easier i might recommend you get at least 4 to make switching them out and washing easier.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I have these for my girls...they are so stinkin cute! LOL
Fancy Pants Dog Diaper

I don't leave them on the dogs unsupervised and they don't wear them much but they've made it through the wash many times. I sometimes will put a (human) pad in there but just as often leave it without the pad and just wash the "panties."


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

I just use young boy's underwear. Luckily I have a 7 year old son who donates to the cause. We don't throw out underwear as he outgrows it, we just toss it in the dog bin.

Particularly heavy heats may necessitate a human sanitary napkin, but more often than not, you can just use the underwear and chuck it in the wash at the end of the day.


----------



## Angela (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I'll check out Petsmart and the link. I came across this link yesterday when searching online lol Pants for Dogs ::: Panties With Panache For Dogs Of All Shapes & Sizes I think I'll wait till she is closer to full grown before investing in fancy ones haha. She was 42 pounds last I weighed her about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I have denim ones and ones that are a lighter weight from simple solutions. I like the lighter weight material better, because it has a bit of stretch to it giving a better fit. I tried pads, but my girl would take them out of the pants. She doesn't mind the pants themselves. I just keep 4 pairs in rotation, and do laundry every night or every other night depending on the amount of discharge.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

I just use one of the free cotton panties I get from victorias secret the full bottom ones and cut a hole for the tail then put on female sanitary napkins. This way I can jsut toss the undies into the wash and throw out the pads. Since I have both these items in the house and use them no extra cost for dog undies that never seem to fit.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I have the ones Drs Foster and Smith sell. And just use human pads in them.


----------

